

Founders: Mature But Don't Grow Up - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/5108538903/founders-mature-but-dont-grow-up

======
nicw
Well written. There are so many little things that serial entrepreneurs have
learned that each successive company moves faster. The point about first-time
entrepreneurs having trouble with the company side is true, and groups like YC
are geared to assist in that aspect so the founder can focus on the product.

But take someone who is building a great product, and who has the experience
for building the company around the product, and you've got a better
combination than just a first-timer with a product.

